# Reliced guitars...



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

On one hand I like how they look and it's kinda cool, but on the other I think it's even better when that effect is achieved through years of playing.

What do you guys think? Do any of you have one?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I like relicing. I'm one of the few that think that checking of the finish helps the wood breath and does have an effect on tone.

Plus you don't have to worry about putting a scratch or ding in it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I think a well done relic looks great! Some of the really bad ones you see on ebay look poor, but the Fender Relics and other professionally done ones are very nice IMO.

I also question why so many guitar players get so heated on this topic - to me its like a color. You may not like it but so what if someone else does? I am not a huge relic fan but I really have no problem with them, or players who want the vintage look.

My only relic attempt was with my Andy Summers' tribute Tele I did, and I know I didnt do a greta job but I think it looks better than if it looked brand new. It suits that instrument.

AJC


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I find the concept of purposefully beating up a guitar kind of strange, but on the other hand, when it's done artfully they look more useful as tools and less like pretty things to be kept from harm.

This one is not reliced.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the relicing. If it is done right.
I've seen some great Fenders and some not so great Fenders. Then you've got Nash which look good under coloured lights in a club from 40 ft away, but not so good up close.
But Greenwich Village Custom Guitars are frighteningly real. I've had two of them and showed them to guys that really know vintage. I don't say anything about them being new guitars and they never question that they aren't 45 years old.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen some that are overdone. I prefer the closet classics--they're less relic-ed.

I also played one of these today. I preferred it to the MIM Strat the store also had--the neck was much nicer. And it felt better--and sounded better--unplugged anyway.
If I'd been there to buy a Strat--I'd probably have bought one that looked like the V6MRSSB on the bottom left of the 5 Strat style guitars they have on the site. Unless the MIM had vastly superior sound--if it sounded better, but only marginally I'd have bought the Vintage one and looked into replacing the pickups. Nice guitar-nice look.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I like relicing. At 55, I can't see myself waiting for 20 years to break a guitar in.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Why are new guitars bad?

In 1968 I bought a 57 Strat because I couldn't afford a new one. It was all I could afford. The cool kid up the street in the big house had a Gretch white Falcon that was new.

Things get old with age, I'm 54 and I played (football) a whole lot better when I was 18.:smile:

My 96 Les Paul has a couple of dings in it. Not one was done on purpose.

My 68 Tele was a player when I got it. It had been gigged hard. It even has the cigarette burn.

I wouldn't pay extra for that though. When I got it in 70whatever I paid less because it was heavily used.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the results are always the same with relic threads...some guys like em, some don`t. I never bought a guitar because it was reliced nor turned one down for the same reason. I do own one that was reliced by the company, a Bacchus Muddy Waters tele that sounded so good I couldn`t not buy it. I also have some mid to late 70s and early 80s MIJs that had been played before I got em and came stock with plenty of dings and battle scars. The way a guitar looks is not top of my list when buying, in general...the wildest thing I have is a. `82 Tokai flying V...and it sounds great even though it`s not really my type of guitar I had to buy it for the price they were selling it at.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, like I said--some are overdone--and I'm not too into them--I like the gentler ones--like the Closet classics--and the Vintage Icon series Strat style I played and liked--well I liked it more for the feel than the look--and the look was less severe than the one on the site I linked to.

So if I come into some money--or a gift certificate for the store I was at--I'd head over--get that Eastwood Delta-6, the Vintage Icon Strat, and maybe the Eastwood Mandocaster and a new bass amp. Or something like that.

My Les Paul looked lightly relic-ed when I bought it, but I bought it used--and I thought it added to the look of the guitar. If they'd had a brand new one next to it for the same price--I may still have gone with the one I have.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree 100% with buy the guitar because it feels and sounds great.

Not the colour. Colour or finish doesn't matter.

You have to buy it when those criteria are met:smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

_I am not a big fan of the relic thing but to each their own. All of the best new Fenders I have played have all been relics._


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Archer said:


> _I am not a big fan of the relic thing but to each their own. All of the best new Fenders I have played have all been relics._



...relics are fakes. not necessarily a bad thing, especially if they sound and play great. that said, i have a feeling that relicing is a "trend". trends generally don't fare well in the rear view mirror.

-dh


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...relics are fakes. not necessarily a bad thing, especially if they sound and play great. that said, i have a feeling that relicing is a "trend". trends generally don't fare well in the rear view mirror.
> 
> -dh


Since condition has always played a factor in resale value, I see the following scenario in about 10 years. "You did WHAT?, to make it look WHAT?"


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

People will know what they are in 10 years.

How much more relicking will take place in ten years of use.

Will they really look like a beaten up old POS (not *p*oint *o*f *s*ale).

When we buy used from the 50's or 60's we want them (me anyway) in as nice condition as we can afford.

Relic was the best character on The Beachcombers.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I think they're shit. Pay well over a grand for a Fender just because they beat it up? I'd rather do that on my own. Just kinda stupid to me it seems.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

SinCron said:


> I think they're shit. Pay well over a grand for a Fender just because they beat it up? I'd rather do that on my own. Just kinda stupid to me it seems.


+ 1.

I think relics look ridiculous and damaging a beautiful guitar on purpose is dumb.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't touch that vintage guitar, keep every screw bla bla bla or it will lose value. 

But go and buy a beat up new guitar huh ?? 

Why can't you buy reliced new cars ? 
Musicians are almost as strange as the people dreaming up stuff to sell tp them.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't pay extra for it pre-done. It'd be more fun to do it myself. I don't like them overdone either though. I hate when they yellow the pick guard too much and it looks like mold is growing on it. I don't think white Strat pick guards even yellow.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Fernandes was building Burny relics...FLG-90 VOBS model... in the mid 70s so it wasn`t Fender`s idea and it`s been around for decades. If there was no market the idea would have died a long time ago. I guess I`d call it a fake if I was sold one without being told what it was beforehand, but if I knew going into the deal, I wouldn`t. I see it as just another finish for guitars.
Like I said...always the same, some guys like em, some don`t.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The best reliced guitars are the one you reliced by yourself with hard pick attack, totaly wasted gigs and after parties includin' sex, drugs and rock'n'roll!

By the way, it's cheaper and funnier!


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> The best reliced guitars are the one you reliced by yourself with hard pick attack, totaly wasted gigs and after parties includin' sex, drugs and rock'n'roll!
> 
> By the way, it's cheaper and funnier!


Well said. I lol'd. :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> The best reliced guitars are the one you reliced by yourself with hard pick attack, totaly wasted gigs and after parties includin' sex, drugs and rock'n'roll!
> 
> By the way, it's cheaper and funnier!


My wife would 'relic' me if I ever tried.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> My wife would 'relic' me if I ever tried.


That's why it's important to 'relic' before you settle down.:rockon2:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> My wife would 'relic' me if I ever tried.


Did your wife works for Fender or Gibson Custom shop? I learned in school that we have to use our anger nergy to good things! Maybe it's could be a cool retirement job for her!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My 84 Tokai Strat copy is getting nicely reliced these days. Since I got my puppy, it's the only guitar I leave out of the case anymore (it really can take anything). He can only get to it when I'm home, but he likes take a quick bite at the body sometimes when we are playing around. I initially stopped him, but I'm sort of liking his initial results. I want to see where he is going with this. I could have a business coming down the pipe.

For the debate, I prefer beat up strats that are naturally done, but if it feels and sounds right, it makes no difference to me how it got there. Having said that, I actually like how some of the bad over the top even fake looking relic jobs can look. It reminds me of Joe Strummer's Tele or Tom Morello's Les Paul. Something damaged, however it is done, tends to looks more interesting to me than something pristine. Still, I couldn't bring myself to start relicing my guitars. If I'm going to be touching the instrument, I will either be playing it or setting it up to play better. I'm not going to waste my time on its looks.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> My 84 Tokai Strat copy is getting nicely reliced these days. Since I got my puppy, it's the only guitar I leave out of the case anymore (it really can take anything). He can only get to it when I'm home, but he likes take a quick bite at the body sometimes when we are playing around. I initially stopped him, but I'm sort of liking his initial results. I want to see where he is going with this. I could have a business coming down the pipe.


Hmm. Relicing Puppies. I don't think it's been tried before. You could replace Tom Murphy with a Jack Russel.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> That's why it's important to 'relic' before you settle down.:rockon2:


Unfortunately, I wasn't playing guitar anymore at that time. 

Another way to relic a guitar would be to let my son with it, but I don't think coating the guitar in a layer of candy and cookie crumbs would look good.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> My 84 Tokai Strat copy is getting nicely reliced these days. Since I got my puppy, it's the only guitar I leave out of the case anymore (it really can take anything). He can only get to it when I'm home, but he likes take a quick bite at the body sometimes when we are playing around. I initially stopped him, but I'm sort of liking his initial results. I want to see where he is going with this. I could have a business coming down the pipe.



Don't come crying to us when it lifts its leg and 'relics' on it, if you know what I mean. :tongue:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*my turn*

I have a 2003 Pontiac Sunfire that is _Relic'ed_ if anyone would like to pay me extra for it....

seriously though, i will Relic any guitar for any one on this forum, FOR FREE. You pay shipping or deliver it to me, and in one year I will provide you with an authentic looking vintage looking _Relic'ed_ guitar, to whatever degree of beating you prefer i.e. closet classic, or heavy relic. I will even return it with a new set of strings and a set up job.

any takers? My best work is on Les Pauls, Teles and Strats, all USA of course....

g.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

One of my prize possessions is my old Hamer Vector prototype. It became a 'relic' the old fashioned way...hundreds upon hundreds of gigs and a lot of abuse.

You can't tell how banged up the guitar is from a photo but it is beaten to death. A lesser guitar would not have survived the relicing process.....this one nearly didnt either....neck has been broken 3 times. This guitar is a testament to how good USA Hamers are.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

This is sorta reliced by me and whoever had it between 68 and 78 or whenever I got it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My Les Paul is like that too--it was obviously used and gigged--but every dent & scratch gives it character--and was one of the reasons I could afford it--but the guitar itself is sturdy and plays great--the only blemishes are cosmetic.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

My Tele works fine. i didn't have the money for a new one, and I liked this one better than the 70's models. 

It's got some screwy electronics that I'll fix soon.

Push pull volume and a 5 way blade switch.

They it's wired is stupid.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Don't come crying to us when it lifts its leg and 'relics' on it, if you know what I mean. :tongue:


C'mon...how do you think I plan to "age" all of the white plastic parts?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

pretty much all my guitars are dinged up, i keep nothing in cases or stands and treat them all as wholly replaceable chunks of wood.
thing ive noticed is, non musicians are always asking me why i dont refinish this or that- i refinish guitars that i dont own, so when they see my old stuff, they automatically think, why the **** not?
i like the look of a beat up fender guitar, but it seems to me the relic thing is great for guys with loads of money, and great for guys who want that money. for guitarists, it should be deemed frivolity and therefore not worth a second thought. why would anyone pay a guy to beat up a guitar, when its only going to get beat up anyway? unless your going to baby it in pristine beat up condition and sell it as a profit or something- the whole thing is weak. weak weak weak. ill buy a non relic and save some cash.
i never understood guys that baby thier instruments, and ill never understand guys that buy pre-used looking guitars. more fodder for my "people suck" campaign.
prosit! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*i agree*



fraser said:


> pretty much all my guitars are dinged up, i keep nothing in cases or stands and treat them all as wholly replaceable chunks of wood.
> thing ive noticed is, non musicians are always asking me why i dont refinish this or that- i refinish guitars that i dont own, so when they see my old stuff, they automatically think, why the **** not?
> i like the look of a beat up fender guitar, but it seems to me the relic thing is great for guys with loads of money, and great for guys who want that money. for guitarists, it should be deemed frivolity and therefore not worth a second thought. why would anyone pay a guy to beat up a guitar, when its only going to get beat up anyway? unless your going to baby it in pristine beat up condition and sell it as a profit or something- the whole thing is weak. weak weak weak. ill buy a non relic and save some cash.
> i never understood guys that baby thier instruments, and ill never understand guys that buy pre-used looking guitars. more fodder for my "people suck" campaign.
> prosit! :food-smiley-004:



I certainly don't baby my guitars, I do play them, but I'm not stupid about it. A guitar is an instrument to be played. some Iwill play a t different bars, based on the clientelle, the atmosphere, the gig, etc. And I do keep them in their cases when not in use, but generally wiill have the 2-3 being used on the stand ready to go. If I had them all out, i'd have no room for me....

they are all meant to be played. I prefer my relicing to be natural, not stupid.

that being said, i have a beautiful 97 Daphne blue strat plus that is aging beautifully. a few light pick marks, nice ambered discoloration on the knobs, the MOTO pckguard has gone from white to cream, and the blue finish has faded to seafoam green in a couple places, maybe where previouosly exposed to different levels of lighting or sunlight maybe? very cool axe. nicely aged over 10 years of playing.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> I certainly don't baby my guitars, I do play them, but I'm not stupid about it. A guitar is an instrument to be played. some Iwill play a t different bars, based on the clientelle, the atmosphere, the gig, etc. And I do keep them in their cases when not in use, but generally wiill have the 2-3 being used on the stand ready to go. If I had them all out, i'd have no room for me....
> 
> they are all meant to be played. I prefer my relicing to be natural, not stupid.
> 
> that being said, i have a beautiful 97 Daphne blue strat plus that is aging beautifully. a few light pick marks, nice ambered discoloration on the knobs, the MOTO pckguard has gone from white to cream, and the blue finish has faded to seafoam green in a couple places, maybe where previouosly exposed to different levels of lighting or sunlight maybe? very cool axe. nicely aged over 10 years of playing.


dont get me wrong gene- i hear you- nothing prettier than a worn old guitar, im into that- just not if i bought it new that way fer an extra grand or so lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> dont get me wrong gene- i hear you- nothing prettier than a worn old guitar, im into that- just not if i bought it new that way fer an extra grand or so lol.



That's the worst part.

But theseones ar much cheaper--I've tried one of the Strat copies--nice neck on it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

A guitar is not YOURS until it has YOUR marks... your pick, your belt buckle, your rings, your fingers, your beer bottle. I have bought used guitars because they were good deals, or played like no other, or discontinued... but buying a new guitar that has been beat up needlessly just does not compute. I will wait for the next marketing gimmick.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> That's the worst part.
> 
> But theseones ar much cheaper--I've tried one of the Strat copies--nice neck on it.


I tried one of those too..nice... except I didn't like the poly finish. If I was buying a guitar in the $500 range these would be in the running reliced or not.. nice feel.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dr_iggi said:


> A guitar is not YOURS until it has YOUR marks... your pick, your belt buckle, your rings, your fingers, your beer bottle. I have bought used guitars because they were good deals, or played like no other, or discontinued... but buying a new guitar that has been beat up needlessly just does not compute. I will wait for the next marketing gimmick.


I once read a book that suggested if you were afraid of getting your guitar banged up or scratched there was one way to get over this.
Place your guitar on the floor, dangle your keys over the guitar body and drop them--there--now the guitar is scratched and that's out of the way.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

zontar said:


> I once read a book that suggested if you were afraid of getting your guitar banged up or scratched there was one way to get over this.
> Place your guitar on the floor, dangle your keys over the guitar body and drop them--there--now the guitar is scratched and that's out of the way.


Sure, it might work. By far the best "damage" is the one you do when playing. I still remember how silly it was to rip your brand new jeans so they look like you had them for a while. Relicing is having a dude do the same thing to a new guitar.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Vintage guitars*

I actually like these very much, makes you wish you lived in England!

Seriously, I love to work with wood. And if you read about the time, and effort, and money it takes to produce that perfect, high gloss, mirror finish...

I am going to strip my Squier Affinity Strat, then it is going to get Krylon sanding sealer, color, and one or two coats of clear...no wet sanding, polishing or buffing...going for the instant antique look.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I like the relicing. If it is done right.
> I've seen some great Fenders and some not so great Fenders. Then you've got Nash which look good under coloured lights in a club from 40 ft away, but not so good up close.
> But Greenwich Village Custom Guitars are frighteningly real. I've had two of them and showed them to guys that really know vintage. I don't say anything about them being new guitars and they never question that they aren't 45 years old.



That pretty much is the reason why I won't be investing in a vintage guitar any day soon...unless I buy it from an established dealer, that is.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Did your wife works for Fender or Gibson Custom shop? I learned in school that we have to use our anger nergy to good things! Maybe it's could be a cool retirement job for her!


No, but she actually knows more about powertools than most guys since she was an interior designer before going into medicine. So, yeah. She could inflict pain.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

I used to have a large collection of Fender Bullets, I used to sand the back of the neck down to wood and then rub it down with my dirty hand to smooth it all out. I did not do it to make the necks look played I did it so they could be played better, they were covered in a really sticky finish, but played like butter when removed.

I miss them now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I personally thing relic'd guitars are ridiculous. It's like putting stickers on a road case with cities you've never visited.

Pure wannabee.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I personally thing relic'd guitars are ridiculous. It's like putting stickers on a road case with cities you've never visited.
> 
> Pure wannabee.


That's a beautiful analogy! I may have to steal that one!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> That's a beautiful analogy! I may have to steal that one!


Well I guess some folks may find it a bit nasty. Some people like to buy jeans with the knees already torn out.
lofu


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got one reliced guitar, it's from 1968 though.

My others are on their way to happy relicing over the tears and years.

Mike you Frankenstrat is reliced jsut fine I must say.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

i have a few guitars that are 'naturally' relic-ed, being from the '60s and suffering much abuse over the decades. i also have a few modern relic-ed guitars. i don't find much qualitative difference between them, a good guitar is still a good guitar. i must say that i do like the look of a 'worn' guitar, much the same as i like the look of worn jeans or a worn leather jacket. if one is narrow minded and judgmental enough falsely deduce from that that i am somehow 'fake' and a 'wannabe', i would suggest that indicates far more about an individual that fails to understand others personal aesthetic choices and said individuals propensity to label others as 'stupid'.

well done!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a '94 Squire Strat that I got when I was 14. I tossed the thing around, threw it down the stairs, fell over onto it, just about everything in the book you can do to a guitar. It's pretty beat up.

Once I started getting nicer guitars, I thought it would just sit in a case for the rest of it's life, but recently I had it all setup properly and had some repairs done to the electronics, and now I'm kind of liking it's "relic'd" feel!

:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm, somebody's a little sensitive.

Pffft


If the shoe fits.......


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Inspiration*

You guys have inspired me...I bought a new Squire Strat several weeks ago...tonight I took off the tremolo cover, the neck, and took the tuners and string trees off of the neck.

Next I am going to give the pale maple neck some vintage amber tone. Then one or two coats of Mixwax poly wipe, just to protect the color.

Tomorrow I am going to take everything out of the body. Then I am either going to relic it, sand and spray paint, or totally strip it and dye the bare wood. 

Have not decided yet, and I know it is not cost effective. But I bought this guitar specifically as a learning experience. Never owned a Strat cheaply enough to have so much fun!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about relic'ed (is that even a word?), has anyone seen this? I know Dave is a member here. I heard people are willing to pay over 100K for it.

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=4c39d62a-e423-4dca-8463-916de11a99ee&k=99533


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> Talking about relic'ed (is that even a word?), has anyone seen this? I know Dave is a member here. I heard people are willing to pay over 100K for it.
> 
> http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=4c39d62a-e423-4dca-8463-916de11a99ee&k=99533


That's not even an accurate reproduction. The original guitar had 3 toggle switches rather than the 6 position toggle. There's a thread about it on the LPF.

http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143649


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> That's not even an accurate reproduction. The original guitar had 3 toggle switches rather than the 6 position toggle. There's a thread about it on the LPF.
> 
> http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143649


Wow, reading the LPF link reminded me of a Star Trek convention.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My father raised me to care for everything in my possesion - cars, furniture, guitars... But also to not dwell on accidental damage (otherwise I never would have had kids). He was a true lover of form and function and loved old cars and motorcycles and anything beautiful made out of wood. The idea that someone would purposely "relic" anything would most certainly have him rolling in his grave.

His appreciation for, and care of beautifully crafted items is the sole reason that I can still enjoy my inherited 150 year old grandfather clock.

I can hear him now .... "You wanna relic that? Come here and I'll relic you!".

Having said that, all of my guitars show the amount of wear that a cared-for-but-used instrument should show.....and each scar can tell an honest story.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> You guys have inspired me...
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to take everything out of the body. Then I am either going to relic it, sand and spray paint, or totally strip it and dye the bare wood.
> 
> Have not decided yet, and I know it is not cost effective.


Tie it to your bumper, drive to Red Deer, have a beer, drive home and reassemble. Done


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Me: Look at it! Isn't it great!
> 
> Her: Did you get a discount because it's beat up?
> 
> ...


Ur not painting Ur wife in a particularly flattering light. 
surely Ur not saying that she doesn't have a comprehension of the aesthetic qualities as typified by distressed furniture, jeans, leather jackets, T-shirts and so on and so forth? while these markers might not be to everyones tastes, all of these things (and relic guitars) are rather endemic within our culture. she must have led quite the sheltered life if she's unaware of the concept as typified by this creative expression.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL! Well said... captures the inherent absurdity quite nicely.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey maybe I shoukd start saving my old guitar strings. What a dummy I've been. All these years I could have sold them at a premium as relic'd strings.


I'd even be willing to sell them for the same price as a new set.



Any takers?

That was sarcasm as typified by......sarcasm.







(that last statement was also sarcasm)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Tie it to your bumper, drive to Red Deer, have a beer, drive home and reassemble. Done



That's overdoing it--going to Airdrie would be sufficient.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

couple of excellent points by jroberts- you pretty much summed up the stupidity of it all.
this here is mine- bought used in 1982, it was 12 years old then i figure- been throwing it around ever since.
not as pretty or "cool" as a $3500 relic, and very little of it is original anymore, maybe just the body, neckplate and jack.

worthless yes, but fake, no-



















nowadays if other folks are gonna see me playing tho, i generally use a newer looking guitar. got tired of ppl asking me why i play such a beat up piece of shit.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Seriously, I just got home from Home Depot with the coarsest grit sand paper known to man, and a small sanding block. My brand new shiny black Squire Affinity Fat Strat body will look like that, or worse after this weekend.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> Seriously, I just got home from Home Depot with the coarsest grit sand paper known to man, and a small sanding block. My brand new shiny black Squire Affinity Fat Strat body will look like that, or worse after this weekend.


Sandpaper is _not_ one of the relicer's tools. It makes the guitar look.....sanded.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> couple of excellent points by jroberts- you pretty much summed up the stupidity of it all.
> this here is mine- bought used in 1982, it was 12 years old then i figure- been throwing it around ever since.
> not as pretty or "cool" as a $3500 relic, and very little of it is original anymore, maybe just the body, neckplate and jack.
> 
> ...



Worthless?

Not even close. I'm not inclined to be "touchy feely" or "spiritual" about my guitars, but that black Strat looks to have been played, hard and often and for that it's way cool.


I don't sweat damage to my guitars, but it seems sort of bizarre to spend time and energy to deliberatly mimic what will happen naturally if you simply use the gutar for the purpose for which it was intended.

I'll stop beating the horse. Everybody is entitled to their opiniuons and tastes. No offence intended to anyone.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Seriously, I just got home from Home Depot with the coarsest grit sand paper known to man, and a small sanding block. My brand new shiny black Squire Affinity Fat Strat body will look like that, or worse after this weekend.


well to get it to look like that you need to sloppily perform every strat modification known to man on it, without protection, right there on your concrete floor.you got to get drunk and throw it around all pissed off like every few nights. it needs to get thrown into your amp and/or the wall untold times. it needs to be used to destroy somebody elses vintage marshall plexi. it needs to sleep outside with you in the rain. it needs your wife to throw it through drywall, then a coffee table, then out the door onto a cement porch.
it needs to sit in the trunk of your car for three months in an impound yard while youre in jail.
and it needs to be played aggressively for 26 years- then itll look like that.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Worthless?
> 
> Not even close. I'm not inclined to be "touchy feely" or "spiritual" about my guitars, but that black Strat looks to have been played, hard and often and for that it's way cool.
> 
> ...


hi milkman- i meant worthless in a monetary way- its irreplaceable to me. it is me, its the guitar i truly learned to play on, and was in fact the only guitar i used for about a dozen years. its original neck was refretted 3 times before i retired it- not enough left to work with- i think that was in 93-my first wife has that neck someplace.- same thing with the second neck. its on its third now. luckily for it im more into acoustic stuff now lol.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

jroberts said:


> No, she'd just think that paying extra for a guitar (or furniture or clothes) that had intentionally been trashed would be silly.
> 
> And she'd be right.


wow.
that's really unfortunate.

i guess it goes along w/ my previous comments regarding stuff like this saying more about those that spuriously project their rationale upon individuals whose criterion they fail to grasp.

that's *always* gonna be a bit sad.



Maxer said:


> LOL! Well said... captures the inherent absurdity quite nicely.


proving my point yet again.



Milkman said:


> Hey maybe I shoukd start saving my old guitar strings. What a dummy I've been. All these years I could have sold them at a premium as relic'd strings.


and again.



fraser said:


> couple of excellent points by jroberts- you pretty much summed up the stupidity of it all.


oh look. more proof.

there's a psychological tenet called projection whereby an individual takes their own subconscious failings and applies them to all other individuals - in particular things that they are in serious denial about. i find it odd that, in all the folks that i've ever talked to, i've never met an individual that tried to present their stressed jeans, leather jacket, T-sirts, furniture, guitar, or anything else as being anything else other than what it is. ie., they don't say that their pair of jeans were the ones they wore 20 years ago when they were in university or their stressed leather jacket was the one they wore while hitchhiking thru europe or their revelator is really a '63 tele. i wonder where this disingenuous idea about ppl that enjoy the aesthetic look of stressed stuff _really_ comes from?

someone made the point that those that are over sensitive that don't _get_ stressed items and then make all sorts of absurd projections about the personal characteristics of those that enjoy that aesthetic.

well done folks!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> there's a psychological tenet called projection whereby an individual takes their own subconscious failings and applies them to all other individuals - in particular things that they are in serious denial about. i find it odd that, in all the folks that i've ever talked to, i've never met an individual that tried to present their stressed jeans, leather jacket, T-sirts, furniture, guitar, or anything else as being anything else other than what it is. ie., they don't say that their pair of jeans were the ones they wore 20 years ago when they were in university or their stressed leather jacket was the one they wore while hitchhiking thru europe or their revelator is really a '63 tele. i wonder where this disingenuous idea about ppl that enjoy the aesthetic look of stressed stuff _really_ comes from?
> 
> someone made the point that those that are over sensitive that don't _get_ stressed items and then make all sorts of absurd projections about the personal characteristics of those that enjoy that aesthetic.
> 
> well done folks!


This thread reads like the pot getting all uppitty over the kettle... your last post included, µ¿ z3®ø™. Oh well... at least you are getting your points proved.

(;->))

You even jumped to the erroneous conclusion that I dislike relicing. Hop on board the clue train and we'll talk, pardner; I don't have to despise relicing in order to see that it is, on some level, absurd... like, you know, in a deep-fried, psychological, existentialist sortakinda way.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

Maxer said:


> You even jumped to the erroneous conclusion that I dislike relicing. Hop on board the clue train and we'll talk, pardner; I don't have to despise relicing in order to see that it is, on some level, absurd... like, you know, in a deep-fried, psychological, existentialist sortakinda way.


actually, i didn't hazard one way or the other as to whether U disliked relic-ed guitars. it was the 'absurd' comment that caught my attention.

why, necessarily, is the concept 'absurd' that someone might like the look of something that has been stressed and willing to pay a talented artisan to do an aesthetically pleasing job of crafting that stress? by extension, if one accepts the tenet of projection, doesn't that make the person that ascribes the personal characteristic of 'absurd' to another for making a different choice seriously in need to have an honest look at their own penchant for 'absurdity'?

like, you know, in a deep-fried, psychological, existentialist sortakinda way:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Most of us probably don't fit into the jeans we wore in school anymore. 

:food-smiley-004:



PS. To answer your question. People like distressed instruments because that's what they see on TV and in the movies...maybe (just look at some of the iconic guitars). I think the fact that old beat up Strats are collectible items now may have something to do with it. As for buying new distressed clothes...Some would say it's a very bourgeois thing to do. Ever saw 'Zoolander'? 'Derelicte'. LOL.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Most of us probably don't fit into the jeans we wore in school anymore.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Because the didn't last that long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yes, if anyone disagrees with you about relicing it must be because they have deep and troubling psychological issues. Of course, there's a competing theory that people who _do_ like relicing all have a repressed sexual desire for their own mothers. I'm just throwing that out there. There have been a few studies.


Hmmm, where DID I put that Thesaurus.


One or two Psych courses does not make one a brain scientist lofu


(or a rocket surgeon)


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> why, necessarily, is the concept 'absurd' that someone might like the look of something that has been stressed and willing to pay a talented artisan to do an aesthetically pleasing job of crafting that stress? by extension, if one accepts the tenet of projection, doesn't that make the person that ascribes the personal characteristic of 'absurd' to another for making a different choice seriously in need to have an honest look at their own penchant for 'absurdity'?


I think it's absurd because I think there's a fundamental truth in jroberts' succint line: 
_We live in a world where a new guitar that looks old is worth more than a new guitar that looks new, but an old guitar that looks old is worth less than an old guitar that looks new. Strange? I think so._

See, to me there's a pleasant symmetry to the logic. It _is_ very strange when you frame it that way, and no amount of verbose arguing from the likes of you or me or anyone else is going to change that. Now, you can talk down to anyone you want but it doesn't mean you're smarter - right? Right. So nobody's going to 'win' this conversation. If you dig relicing, cool. I don't take a strong stance either way; it's fun to read all the different opinions and chime in with my own from time to time.

What I despise is bad relicing and crappy guitars posing as good ones, but that's another thread probably.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not a fan of this look (but to each his own). It reminds me of the trend in amateur hockey goalies to now get white pads, as they show puck marks more prominently thus suggesting that they have stopped more pucks than a similar goalie with shiny new colured gear without puck marks.
I guess both situations are poseur ways to appear more road weary and battle hardened. But IMO in both cases, your playing will be either a testament or travesty to that.
I think 10 years form now people will look at this fad and roll their eyes that they cant believe they did that to their guitars, in the same way we all regret wearing acid wash denim, and the kind that the kids wear today with the stupid stripes across the crotch.

That being said, really authentic relics have a certain understated character and coolness, like an EVH Frankenstein, but NOT this:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno. I see the market only getting bigger. The electric guitar has been with us for many decades now. The oldies from the 50s and 60s that are still intact and in great shape are worth a small fortune nowadays. Many people crave that kind of vintage cool and cred without dropping large coin... or large coin to even insure actual vintage instruments that old, especially in terms of performing players out on the road.

You may be right that it's a faddish craze that will pass in time. We'll see what happens but I've a hunch this thing has got legs. And even if it is a fad, that wave sure hasn't crested yet; expect to see a lot more relic guitars coming your way.

I don't think I'll ever actually pay for a relic'ed instrument, but if I did I'd rather see subtle relicing than hilarious travesties like the one you posted. When it's done truly successfully it's transparent - you don't even suspect that it's not 30 or 40 years old... ironically, in order to buy that kind of job you usually have to shell out a lot of dough.

Put me in the camp that prefers guitars with honest dings, chips and swirls.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I'm not a fan of this look (but to each his own). It reminds me of the trend in amateur hockey goalies to now get white pads, as they show puck marks more prominently thus suggesting that they have stopped more pucks than a similar goalie with shiny new colured gear without puck marks.
> I guess both situations are poseur ways to appear more road weary and battle hardened. But IMO in both cases, your playing will be either a testament or travesty to that.
> I think 10 years form now people will look at this fad and roll their eyes that they cant believe they did that to their guitars, in the same way we all regret wearing acid wash denim, and the kind that the kids wear today with the stupid stripes across the crotch.
> 
> That being said, really authentic relics have a certain understated character and coolness, like an EVH Frankenstein, but NOT this:


I agree that that's a monstrosity and an awful thing to do to a guitar, on the other hand it they bought it and own it and that's what they want to do to it--it's their guitar. I don't get it though.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

True enough - it's their property; ergo, have at it. Not unlike people who own VW Beetles and crazy-glue doll parts to every square inch. Art is in the eye of the beholder.

But that bottle cap LP - why do I get the impression I'd shred my knuckles into shrapnel just attempting to to do sweeps with my picking hand? Hmmmmm...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> But that bottle cap LP - why do I get the impression I'd shred my knuckles into shrapnel just attempting to to do sweeps with my picking hand? Hmmmmm...


I would. Under the volume & tone knobs on my Les Paul copy I have the washers with the little pointy arrows coming off them to line up with the numbers, so you can see where the control is set. I've seen them on real Gibsons as well.

I once puncture my thumb on one of them--not very fun. It hurt and bled a lot.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

He put the bottle caps on it to protect it from his sharp finger nails.

Here's how it really goes.

My taste is GOOD your taste is BAD if it isn't the same as mine.

There is no deviation from this standard.

I'm right and if you don't agree you are wrong.

See it's easy and simple.

Now you can all get inline with whats good.

Just send me a PM and I'll let you know what you need to think.

Don't thank me I'm just doing my job.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL!

Thanks for volunteering to do my thinking for me. I've been waiting all my life for someone to step in and take over the important stuff.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

elindso said:


> Just send me a PM and I'll let you know what you need to think.


Great, can you tell me what I think of your post?
:bow:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Great, can you tell me what I think of your post?
> :bow:


I can and you are wrong,,, as usual.

Jeez get with the program.

I've laid it all out so plainly.

You'll be so much happier once you give in and stop fighting it.

Resitance is futile etc....

He's acting like such a relic.:smile:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Is a used reliced guitar worth less than a new reliced one? Or more?
> 
> Seriously, what's the second hand market like for reliced guitars? I would think the value would go up as they got more worn down.



Depends who is the user. Any rock star can pass wind on a guitar and there are folks who'll pay just to sniff it.

That regular relic (I prefer fake vintage or FV) probably don't drop in price as much as regular dinged guitars. The dingers aren't proffesional and some of the wear might be in the wrong place as it is done acciDENTally.

New Sam Ash: Fender 1960 Stratocaster Relic Electric ... $2,919.99 

Used Dave's: Custom Shop Relic '60 Strat, Recent, Black, Non original pickguard, No certificate, With hardshell case, $1750 

Real Vintage from Dave's
Strat '62, Sunburst, Guitar was completely refinished in the Fender factory in 1965 (approx), Transition decal, Slab board, With original brown tolex case & recent Fender molded case, VG+, $21,000, photo

Which is the deal? None for me. I'd get a MIM re-issue for $350 used.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

elindso said:


> Here's how it really goes.
> 
> My taste is GOOD your taste is BAD if it isn't the same as mine.


Humorous--and has a point--so that's why I say let him have his bottle cap guitar--even if I don't get it, and he needs to buy more bandaids.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

elindso said:


> Depends who is the user. Any rock star can pass wind on a guitar and there are folks who'll pay just to sniff it.
> 
> That regular relic (I prefer fake vintage or FV) probably don't drop in price as much as regular dinged guitars. The dingers aren't proffesional and some of the wear might be in the wrong place as it is done acciDENTally.
> 
> ...


Not disagreeing with you, but theres a sad irony that the "real dings" are perceived as less authentic and therefore less desirable than the "professionally relicced" guitar that has been gone over with a healthy scrubbing with a cheese grater.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but theres a sad irony that the "real dings" are perceived as less authentic and therefore less desirable than the "professionally relicced" guitar that has been gone over with a healthy scrubbing with a cheese grater.


Less authentic? Quite the opposite I think.


Real dings, while unintentional, are the result of USING the guitar and each ding will have an associated memory to those who are a wee bit more sentimental that I am.

"Yeah that one happened at the Gasworks around 1983", you know, that sort of thing.


----------

